# Urban Exploration Thread / Abandoned Buildings Autists



## AF 802 (Jan 2, 2019)

What's the most fascinating urbex blog/video/picture gallery you've seen online, or have you done an urbex session yourself?

I've been really getting into videos of abandoned malls and big box retail recently, seeing a trend that was once was big, now on the edge of losing people to online. One of these channels, This is Dan Bell, takes a pretty in depth look into these malls.

My favorite is the Rolling Acres Mall video, where the police in Akron caught him and his friend inside the mall. He didn't get arrested, just got escorted out:


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 2, 2019)

I used to do this shit when I was younger. It’s extraordinarily dangerous, but very fun and interesting. These dipshits going into abandoned malls and stuff, though? That’s fucking stupid; Pick an abandoned mental institution or something.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 2, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I used to do this shit when I was younger. It’s extraordinarily dangerous, but very fun and interesting. These dipshits going into abandoned malls and stuff, though? That’s fucking stupid; Pick an abandoned mental institution or something.



Those definitely are interesting, too.

But yeah, it's dumb to go into abandoned malls and places like that. Most of the abandoned mall ones I've seen are not actually "abandoned" per se, but very close to it (i.e. ~80%-90% vacancy).


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 2, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Those definitely are interesting, too.
> 
> But yeah, it's dumb to go into abandoned malls and places like that. Most of the abandoned mall ones I've seen are not actually "abandoned" per se, but very close to it (i.e. ~80%-90% vacancy).


It’s dumb to go into any abandoned place, if you’re not properly prepared. Not only do you have to worried about drugged up and crazy homeless people, the current state of the building (structural integrity and shit like asbestos, etc.) is also something you have to worry about.


----------



## Lunete (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm fascinated with ghost towns and abandoned amusement parks.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Jan 2, 2019)

I’ve done some urban/abandoned exploration but don’t have a ton of pictures since most of my exploits was pre cell phone era.

I do have a few pictures of a Rockefeller estate in NC that I’d heard about via word of mouth. It’s on a military installation but the gate was not secured so we just drove on in. We were driving down this heavily rutted dirt road in the middle of the woods. It was difficult because I was trying to avoid enormous washouts while simultaneously searching pine tree trunks for faded spray painted arrows directing us to this location I’d “heard tell” about. As I was taking a curve a convoy of military trucks came driving past and I just knew we were fucked as civilians in a training area on a closed military installation.

Thankfully the soldiers just waved as they passed us but we sat there in a nervous panic trying to figure out if we should try to find a way to turn my car around on this dirt road from hell and leave or just keep going. We eventually chose to keep going, not because we were brave but because I couldn’t turn my car around safely. I was fully determined the chicken shit my way out of there as soon as I could get turned around and then we saw the polo barn and we were like nope we’re staying here because this is bad fucking ass.


 

I backed my car far far up in the trees and brush to try and conceal it in case MPs came looking and we jumped out to explore. It was pretty awesome. We climbed through the polo barn for a good hour before we decided to move on to find more of the buildings. 

 
 
 

I wish I had more pictures of the rest of the grounds but they’re not easily accessible from my phone. I do have a few pictures of what I think was the hunting lodge though. 

 
 
 
 

 
 

We looked through so many cool buildings, most of them were crumbling and falling apart and because the military base does a lot of urban combat training there they were even more torn up. There was graffiti and trash everywhere from punk ass fuckers exploring and the main house/lodge was burned down several years back by some douche canoes. 

We had a blast and went back a few years ago when we were in the area. We didn’t get a mile down the road when some military guys came up in a humvee and waved us down. They warned that MPs were cracking down on civilians exploring the estate because there had been a recent incident and suggested we turn around. So we did. It’s a bummer, there’s an awesome lake and dam that we swam at the first time and this amazing golf course out there. Apparently it was designed by some premier golf course designer and a bunch of golf enthusiasts are foaming at the mouth over its lack of maintenance and because of it’s historical significance. Actually the whole place should be on some kind of protected list but it’s too far gone for restoration which is a huge pity.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Jan 2, 2019)

Here’s some more from a trip to Nevada. The pictures with buildings are from a failed mining town called Candelaria. I can’t remember the name of the other ghost town but there wasn’t much left besides a nifty wall, stumps, and debris. It was insanely beautiful out there in Nevada.



Spoiler: Nevada Ghost Towns



              



I worked in Nevada for a month and a half and every minute I had off was spent exploring. I have a pretty hard rule about going off on my own, and give multiple people my location and post a check in with map on social media in case I go missing. So I’d check in with coworkers before heading out and eventually a couple of them started tagging along because I was seeing so many cool sights. I found a hidden Nevada guide online and talked to locals for good places to check out, especially hot springs. And yes, I did drive past the clown motel and no, I did not stop.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

Finally, I have a place to put this link:
https://opacity.us/

This guy basically does this shit all over the world.  He's even been to a place pretty close to me that I've always wanted to explore.

Edit:
Good to know he's still at it.  He was pretty sparse with updates for a while.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jan 2, 2019)

Picher, Oklahoma is one I'd been to many times, mostly before it was abandoned. The last time I was there was around 2011 or 2012, and the pharmacist was still there. He did not want to close up shop while there were even a few people around; he passed away a few years ago from a sudden illness. I stopped in briefly and had a short visit before heading out. 

The town had to be abandoned due to high levels of lead and other heavy minerals due to mining practices. Lead poisoning was rampant in the city, over half the children had dangerously high levels. It's a fascinating place but obviously you have to be really careful, particularly on windy days when the toxic dust is blown around. 

http://www.ghostsofnorthamerica.com/toxic-town-picher-oklahoma/


----------



## Ryker (Jan 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Finally, I have a place to put this link:
> https://opacity.us/
> 
> This guy basically does this shit all over the world.  He's even been to a place pretty close to me that I've always wanted to explore.
> ...



I've followed him for a long time, off and on. Amazing photographs.

Here are a few links I check in on from time to time....

https://www.legendsofamerica.com/ghost-towns/
http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/
https://www.whateversleft.co.uk/
http://www.abandoned-places.com/


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 2, 2019)

After the housing bubble burst in Cali we'd use the half finished tract homes as a place for suburban camping trips, complete with boozing and accidental pregnancies.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 2, 2019)

Nara Dreamland was a Japanese copy of Disneyland that opened in 1961, 22 years before Tokyo Disneyland, and closed in 2006. For 11 years, it was the top spot for urban explorers and adventurers. It was demolished 2016-17, and now is a senior citizen’s living center, a fitting end that reflects the aged and shrinking population.

I regret to have not learned about this place before it was too late. The photos are not mine.



>


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

Outer Party Member said:


> Nara Dreamland was a Japanese copy of Disneyland that opened in 1961, 22 years before Tokyo Disneyland, and closed in 2006. For 11 years, it was the top spot for urban explorers and adventurers. It was demolished 2016-17, and now is a senior citizen’s living center, a fitting end that reflects the aged and shrinking population.
> 
> I regret to have learned about this place before it was too late. The photos are not mine.


Nothing worse than a missed opportunity.  The place I mention earlier ended up burning down before I was able to get in there.
5 alarm fire.
Good thing he got there first.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Jan 2, 2019)

I don’t have any pictures of my trip to the Xanadu house in Kissimmee, FL but here’s a link with some decent (daylight even) pics. It looks all cleaned up and emptied out, it was not like that when I explored the place. 

https://everchem.com/abandoned-spray-foam-house/

Here’s a video tour from 2005 and is basically what I got to experience. 
https://youtu.be/KNl21ZX84-4

When I went there with a bunch of friends, we were planning to camp out and stay the night, but the plans changed quickly because it smelled horrible. It had basically been turned into a storage unit/homeless squat. 

The mold in there was so bad, our eyes were burning and one of my friends started having trouble breathing after about half an hour of walking through and kicking up a bunch of dust and mold. She ended up heading outside to get some fresh air but quickly reappeared saying she heard footsteps and voices heading our way. 

We’d already explored what there was to see and decided beat feet because we were nervous that whoever was squatting there was returning and would take issue with a bunch of teenaged sightseers. 

The house was so cool in its heyday, it’s a pity it fell into disrepair like it did, but foam is not a good building material. I don’t know who thought it would work in a moist and humid climate like Florida. I heard the owners patched it up and put it on the market for some insane amount of money but it’s been torn down since. I haven’t been out that way in ages but I’m sure it’s a strip mall or some lure for tourists to spend some of that sweet Disney cash.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 2, 2019)

http://www.civildefensemuseum.com/

This guy visits old fallout shelters and Nike SAM batteries in North Texas.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 2, 2019)

I don't know if these guys are the most fascinating, but they are the only channel in this category I follow. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC73dVtWf9mpjiWYkXyIlm7A/videos

They explore lots of abandoned places around the world.

Edit - Make sure you have subtitles on for English.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 2, 2019)

I really should be following more urbex channels on Youtube but here are some of the more active ones I follow (besides Dan Bell):




^ The Proper People.




^ RnK All Day




^ BrightSunFilms (Associate of Dan Bell)
As a bonus here is another Urbexer I like but he is not as active as he used to be:




^ Lee Riley

@Cat Menagerie Was going to be near Pitcher for a road trip and tried to convince a trip mate to make a stop there, he was not impressed in the planning stages.

@Sam Losco One does not mention that channel without posting this:


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Jan 2, 2019)

The most autistic urban explorers are the kmart lovers, MY VIEWERS MY SUBSCRIBERS
Manny Qucaqioua








Wallieb26




Slightly remind me of elevator autists.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

dunbrine47 said:


> I really should be following more urbex channels on Youtube but here are some of the more active ones I follow (besides Dan Bell):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I never even thought to look for YT channels on this subject...how do they avoid trespassing prosecution?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Wow, I never even thought to look for YT channels on this subject...how do they avoid trespassing prosecution?


Most of them justify by "it doesn't have a no trespassing or keep out sign"


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Wow, I never even thought to look for YT channels on this subject...how do they avoid trespassing prosecution?


At least in The Proper People's case the Tl;DR to how they have not been arrested so far is a combination of planning (looking for locations that have access and are not well guarded), intel gathered from outside the site (if they don't like what they see they leave), only using existing entry points (no creating their own), no packing of firearms, lockpicks and possibly pepper spray on their person, no vandalism and importantly not to carry any items out with them as souvenirs. Their rationale for this is if they do get caught the worse the cops can really do is boot them from the property.
They haven't been arrested so far with this strategy. However they have had people in the past call the cops on them, gotten the business by cops for walking where they should not have, ran from security guards and during an explore almost get sealed in by workers securing the property.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> The most autistic urban explorers are the kmart lovers, MY VIEWERS MY SUBSCRIBERS
> Manny Qucaqioua
> 
> 
> ...



Wallie's a neat one, though I notice a lot of his are Kmarts that either have closed or are closing. It's appropriate knowing how their parent company is doing.

This one always dumbfounds me, how could anyone think building a shopping center on a landfill would be a good idea, let alone not properly containing/disposing of the methane?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

dunbrine47 said:


> At least in The Proper People's case the Tl;DR to how they have not been arrested so far is a combination of planning (looking for locations that have access and are not well guarded), intel gathered from outside the site (if they don't like what they see they leave), only using existing entry points (no creating their own), no packing of firearms, lockpicks and possibly pepper spray on their person, no vandalism and importantly not to carry any items out with them as souvenirs. Their rationale for this is if they do get caught the worse the cops can really do is boot them from the property.
> They haven't been arrested so far with this strategy. However they have had people in the past call the cops on them, gotten the business by cops for walking where they should not have, ran from security guards and during an explore almost get sealed in by workers securing the property.


That's a pretty  view to take.  The place in my town that was the go-to place to explore was heavily monitored by the cops, and being caught even on the premises at all was an instant upgrade to handcuffs.  Although it was owned by the town, so I don't know if that has something to do with it.

The one and only time I tried to "sneak" in, I stupidly drove my car down the long driveway and the cops just so happened to be already parked on the property.  I came up with some dumb excuse like "I was trying to turn around" which was obvious bullshit, and they basically told me I was ever caught there again, I'd be thrown in jail.  Needless to say, I never tried again.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> That's a pretty  view to take.


It's a matter of when not if. I'm going to be laughing my ass off when they get properly busted. Hope their Pateron will cover bail.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 3, 2019)

For Dan Bell I much prefer Yet Another Dirty Room to the urbex stuff.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 3, 2019)

Does this scary story by now gone Youtube story reader by TheLittleFears count?






Because it was my introduction to urban exploration.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 3, 2019)

Exploring around in abandoned places is something I’m very fond of. I haven’t really done it in the past few years, but it’s really fascinating if you’re the adventurous type. Seeing all of these old places that were once filled with people that are now empty and left behind is really fantastical in a weird sad way. Since I live in a really rural area, there’s tons of old places around here in hidden spots that have been abandoned for decades and pretty much left for nature to reclaim them, and I’ve always liked to sneak in and see just how much time’s taken its toll on them. I’ve explored old worn out cabins, abandoned mills and factories, ancient churches hidden away deep in the woods, closed-down schools, abandoned mines (seriously don’t do that, I did it a couple of times because I’m retarded and it was fucking terrifying), old pipelines that were abandoned before they were even finished, and all kinds of cool old places. Luckily for me, the crazy junkies and deranged hobos tend to stay away from abandoned places and  tend to prefer little secluded nooks and crannies around stores and other businesses so I’ve never had to worry about anything like that. My personal favorite places I’ve been have to be this old as fuck playground that’s been abandoned since the 50’s, all the equipment was rusted and grown over with all kinds of different plant life which made it look fucking gorgeous, and this old half-flooded farm nearby this lake down in Tennessee where an eagle made its nest in one of the silos sticking up out of the lake.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 3, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Exploring around in abandoned places is something I’m very fond of. I haven’t really done it in the past few years, but it’s really fascinating if you’re the adventurous type. Seeing all of these old places that were once filled with people that are now empty and left behind is really fantastical in a weird sad way. Since I live in a really rural area, there’s tons of old places around here in hidden places that people have been abandoned for decades and pretty much left for nature to reclaim them, and I’ve always liked to sneak in and see just how much time’s taken its toll on them. Ive explores old worn out cabins, abandoned mills and factories, ancient churches hidden away deep in the woods, closed-down schools, abandoned mines (seriously don’t do that, I did it a couple of times because I’m exceptional and it was fucking terrifying), old pipelines that were abandoned before they were even finished, and all kinds of cool old places. Luckily for me, the crazy junkies and deranged hobos tend to stay away from abandoned places and  tend to prefer little secluded nooks and crannies around stores and other businesses so I’ve never had to worry about anything like that. My personal favorite places I’ve been have to be this old as fuck playground that’s been abandoned since the 50’s, all the equipment was rusted and grown over with all kinds of different plant life which made it look fucking gorgeous, and this old half-flooded farm nearby this lake down in Tennessee where an eagle made its nest in one of the silos sticking up out of the lake.


The way these structures slowly decay is almost beautiful in a way.  They're also a bit like a time capsule.


----------



## jagube (Jan 3, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I used to do this shit when I was younger. It’s extraordinarily dangerous, but very fun and interesting. These dipshits going into abandoned malls and stuff, though? That’s fucking stupid; Pick an abandoned mental institution or something.


Oh fuck me too. Used to go to this abandoned mental institution to fuck my gf because we were teenagers. Thought we almost got caught once, but it was another couple going there to bang... we didn’t really talk just kinda knew ya know?

The mall one is stupid, but then again if it’s teenagers-early20s? I get it I did tons of stupid shit and it is entertaining... they should really not document it all with their names though. Ffs.

Edit


Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> snip
> Slightly remind me of elevator autists.



I think we just found who the mallsoft genre is tailored to. You also reminded me about the fucking elevator autist omfg hahah time to watch some old videos/look for more.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 3, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I used to do this shit when I was younger. It’s extraordinarily dangerous, but very fun and interesting. These dipshits going into abandoned malls and stuff, though? That’s fucking stupid; Pick an abandoned mental institution or something.



I'd be terrified of running into drug dealers and crazy hobos. I guess it's best not to do it in dindu areas.

But I think that the danger of falling through a weak floor or having something heavy fall on top of you is risky as well. Rats, spiders ect...

I kind of wish I had seen Byberry. People always said it was haunted. Not that I believe that. But there's quite a lot of rumors about missing patients and patients that allegedly died of the flu or pneumonia who were really killed by abusive staff then dumped in places like Benjamin Rush state park and the surrounding creeks. Benjamin Rush is also a dumping ground for headstones. Some of those may have been moved illegally to clear land for other things. The headstone of the infant son of some famous millionaire from the 19th (I think) century was found there and no one knows why it was dumped or if it was legally moved. Castor I think? Yeah I forgot my own local history.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 3, 2019)

@Reynard off-site introduced me to Dan Bell even though I'm not big on urban exploration myself, but the concept itself is fascinating. My favorite videos are the ones where freaky shit happens, like possible ghost encounters or the discovery of a dead body, 'cause I'm just kinda that macabre that way, but I enjoy a good spook. 

I'm not very adventurous, but I might do an urbex one day just to get a feel of it. One of my cousins apparently decided to go looking through an abandoned/possibly-haunted house with friends in her old neighborhood I think just before middle school (she pointed the house out to me on a walk), but they didn't get past the garage because they found an abandoned garbage bag of cat skeletons in it. It's been many years since she told me this story and it's probably one of those urban legends she was reciting, but least there's that story I got.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 3, 2019)

Kari Kamiya said:


> @Reynard off-site introduced me to Dan Bell even though I'm not big on urban exploration myself, but the concept itself is fascinating. My favorite videos are the ones where freaky shit happens, like possible ghost encounters or the discovery of a dead body, 'cause I'm just kinda that macabre that way, but I enjoy a good spook.
> 
> I'm not very adventurous, but I might do an urbex one day just to get a feel of it. One of my cousins apparently decided to go looking through an abandoned/possibly-haunted house with friends in her old neighborhood I think just before middle school (she pointed the house out to me on a walk), but they didn't get past the garage because they found an abandoned garbage bag of cat skeletons in it. It's been many years since she told me this story and it's probably one of those urban legends she was reciting, but least there's that story I got.


I've been meaning to get into it for years, but shit keeps getting in the way.  There's an abandoned house near me that I saw some company dudes scouting, so I'm hoping one of these days I'll get out there with a friend and check it out before something happens.

As for the bag of cat skeletons, that's something that has happened to Dan Bell before on his first Leakin Park documentary.  Apparnetly it's not uncommon for shady pet burial/cremation services to fake the cremation or burial and just dump them in a garbage bag in the wilderness or some abandoned place.  Scummy as fuck, but apparently it's a thing that happens more often than you'd think.  It's much more plausible than any alternative I can think of.

I've never bought into the haunting stuff, though.  I feel like the dead would have better things to do that spook strangers who come by.  If they say it's demons, you'd think the'd pick somewhere more populated to cause a ruckus since they're supposed to be these malicious spirits.  What freaks me out the most about those places and the dark is the fact that anything can be out there.  It's not likely, but the anticipation and thought that it _could_ happen really freaks me out.

As for Dan Bell, the ones in the "meat factory" are some of the best.  Especially the director's commentaries.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 3, 2019)

Speaking of Proper People, I like that one video where they go to that old NY mall.

There's another video by another guy who explores his former school.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 3, 2019)

I don't know if it counts, but I like looking for old industrial ruins. I once got into trouble following an abandoned railway line in through the back entrance of London City Airport. A security guard demanded to know what I was doing, and seemed mightily suspicious of my claim that I just like abandoned railways. I eventually convinced him by going through the photos on my phone, which depict similarly autistic subjects. I've looked around a few old sites - demolished factories, boatyards and suchlike. I recently found an early 19th century structure which I was sure had been knocked down.

Problem is, these days, old industrial sites are at a premium, especially in London. A decade ago, there were a lot more, but redevelopment has obliterated most of them. What survives tends to get cleaned up and repainted - it's good that it's being preserved, but it loses its character.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 4, 2019)

Urban Exploration has been a thing of mine for awhile. 

Any decent abandoned areas in The Northwest?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh almost forgot that Phelous has a few urbex videos of his own that he's done with Lupa and his sister. They're not all that bad to watch, though the one I remember most (title escapes me though) that's probably my favorite is when they're at an old abandoned house from like the '70s and the highlight of it was coming across an old-school porno mag.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3XCSTT5utpsBmvM3JDJ1wFay1Q4Mg3Vk


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 4, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> security guard


There's at least one silver lining to any future apocalyptic event: there could be plenty of abandoned buildings with no one to own them, let alone guard them.


----------



## atari (Jan 4, 2019)

I've been meaning to get into urban exploring for the longest time, but I usually can't find the people to go with me, as I don't want to go alone in case something happens, or when we've made plans the weather's been less than ideal.
Where I go to school there's an abandoned mental hospital relatively nearby, my friends and I have been meaning to head over and explore for the longest time but haven't got around to it yet. Apparently the thing has been set/caught on fire every spring for the past 5 years or so, and hopefully we'll be able to head over before it's too structurally unsound.
There's some abandoned houses around my town that I might try and hit up over break before I go back to school, but the most I've done so far is poking around in the woods around my town. Finding weird shit in the woods is still pretty exciting to me, like someone left a bunch of old garden gnomes out in one & constructed stick houses + stuff for them. Probably exceptional, but still cool to me.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 4, 2019)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> Most of them justify by "it doesn't have a no trespassing or keep out sign"


To be perfectly fair anyone that wants to go into a Kmart, abandoned or otherwise, probably can't read anyways.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tl;DR Has multiple lifetime bans from Disney for sneaking around in areas he shouldn't.


----------



## MalWart (Jan 7, 2019)

Those kids can talk the talk all they want, but you'd have to have major balls to venture around this place: 



Just for clarification, that hospital is located in what is regarded as the AIDS capital of the United States.



dunbrine47 said:


> Tl;DR Has multiple lifetime bans from Disney for sneaking around in areas he shouldn't.


Real MENSA level shit right here.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jan 7, 2019)

I work in drives, motors, and automation. I get contracted sometimes to go to closed down facilities to see if either the site presents an opportunity to be reopened or if the equipment is salvageable.

I do not generally go to very old sites. Usually either the bank has already tried to scrap everything of value, or the scrappers have already hit. Like I have never done this in the rust belt of the US, but many times in the South and the Mid West like Indiana. 

I am amazed that people do this for fun. We typically form teams, brief and check with local police or EMT's in case someone gets hurt. I am always wearing safety gear and will typically have an oxygen/gas meter depending on the type of site and if I must go into potentially enclosed or low air flow areas. We keep a schedule just to keep track of everything because it is potentially easy to get disoriented. 

I have only once or twice run into scrappers. I always find the results of their work. Never run into homeless living on a site but I think this is because we always operate in the day. 

Did find a body of a young kid. That was really sad. This was in China. I think the locals call them "ants" or some shit. It's the homeless kids that live in Unfinished construction sites.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to be hard into urban exploration, but I'd have to do some serious digging to see if I've got any pictures left around. I've done abandoned live in facilities, a few mental instructions (in one we found that they'd never actually disposed of any of the patient files, instead leaving them strewn about in the uppermost office. I think I've still got an entire Footlocker in storage of medical files, psych reports and x-rays. Best part was one of my friends found the file of a kid he knew when he was younger), multiple factories including a meat packing facility which was fucking creepy af, and a few smaller businesses. Top Spot had to be an abandoned police station that had been mostly cleaned out obviously, but I have a bunch of crime lab signs and a copy of the architectural floorplan among some other little things like a ticket book for summons. Never got to got the basement though because there was only one way in and out, way too dark, and from a quick glance had way too many rooms to risk it. They've torn it down since, but I've always wondered what they left in the cells and interrogation areas.

I got a few locations in the area I'm in now that I have to get into soon because there's rumblings of "repurposing" the land these things are on, probably for more fucking condos or something pointless. The cops here tend to care more so I've had to increase my planning depth as well. I love it though, that apocalyptic feeling of being alone surrounded by the dregs of a dead society... It's addictive as hell.


Edit: And the police stations main safe was still closed and locked though none of the other safes were. While I've wondered why I think it's better to not know what got shoved in there after the cops cleaned it out.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jan 10, 2019)

Since Detroit is known for its decay, here is a site featuring urban exploration of Detroit landmarks, including a history of the locations when available.

DetroitUrbex.com (archive)


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Jan 10, 2019)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> Since Detroit is known for its decay, here is a site featuring urban exploration of Detroit landmarks, including a history of the locations when available.
> 
> DetroitUrbex.com (archive)


----------



## Molo (Jan 10, 2019)

There's an abandoned mental hospital about 5 miles from where I live which I'm planning to do some photography stuff at during the year idk when because all the equipment they used on the patients is still there they just locked of the wards but I know a guy who works for the local council and has a key.

This place was a asylum back in 1920 so it should be pretty interesting inside


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 21, 2019)

Sad how a lot of malls with famous movies having scenes filmed at them are now dying. For example, I had no idea the mall from Back to the Future is an actual mall, and, to no suprise, is dying itself:


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 21, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> This one always dumbfounds me, how could anyone think building a shopping center on a landfill would be a good idea, let alone not properly containing/disposing of the methane?



Ever heard of the disaster at Love Canal? No, that's not a "your mom" joke. There was a town in the 1970's called Love Canal whose municipal government knowingly built it on top of a chemical disposal landfill. It went about exactly as well as you'd expect. The government bought the land from the industry who owned it for one dollar.

Property developers are idiots and always have been.



Give Her The D said:


> Sad how a lot of malls with famous movies having scenes filmed at them are now dying. For example, I had no idea the mall from Back to the Future is an actual mall, and, to no suprise, is dying itself:



One of my friends periodically gets together with friends and visits Sunrise Mall in Texas, which was featured in the film The Legend of Billie Jean. From the pictures he's sent me, it's pretty dead too.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 26, 2019)

Super Collie said:


> Ever heard of the disaster at Love Canal? No, that's not a "your mom" joke. There was a town in the 1970's called Love Canal whose municipal government knowingly built it on top of a chemical disposal landfill. It went about exactly as well as you'd expect. The government bought the land from the industry who owned it for one dollar.



Good book on the subject, depending on your interests: https://discardstudies.com/2017/04/...c-history-from-colonial-times-to-the-present/

I'm currently reading it again, oddly enough.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jan 26, 2019)

I was on vacation at the Hard Rock Hotel in the DR. I looked down the beach, and I noticed a big resort in the distance. I walked down the beach to get a closer look(warning- it's a death slog of many miles walking in sand like oatmeal). What I came upon...




 

 

It's an abandoned resort project that went bankrupt and never opened.



 

The only things there are a few squatters, and a buttload of monkeys.

It was really cool to explore. Of course, it was never really occupied, so it doesn't have that dead and haunted feeling, but it's still pretty cool and creepy.

I've got some pictures on my phone if anybody gives a care.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 2, 2019)

Pretty interesting site that slipped my mind until today:

https://rusue.com/cemetery-of-soviet-computers/

https://rusue.com/abandoned-club-young-technician/ 

https://rusue.com


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 2, 2019)

Molo said:


> There's an abandoned mental hospital about 5 miles from where I live which I'm planning to do some photography stuff at during the year idk when because all the equipment they used on the patients is still there they just locked of the wards but I know a guy who works for the local council and has a key.
> 
> This place was a asylum back in 1920 so it should be pretty interesting inside



Waverly?


----------



## skellig58 (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh be still my beating heart an urbex thread! I did this stuff in my teens - mid 90's to the oughts or so. I live in the rust belt and near some old china factories, The most notable place I and my friends ever got in and out of was  Molly Stark in Louisville Ohio, and Edwin Shaw facilities in Lakemore, Ohio. Nothing weird happened and I know "pics or it never happened", but for me this was before decent digital cameras, and a cheap disposable picks up nothing. Glad to see this thread though!
We followed the golden rule of urbex, take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints.


----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 2, 2019)

Molo said:


> There's an abandoned mental hospital about 5 miles from where I live which I'm planning to do some photography stuff at during the year idk when because all the equipment they used on the patients is still there they just locked of the wards but I know a guy who works for the local council and has a key.
> 
> This place was a asylum back in 1920 so it should be pretty interesting inside


livestream it on youtube so we know where to find your body


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 12, 2019)

Giving this a bump by linking another dead mall channel I've been watching:


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Apr 12, 2019)

snuffleupagus said:


> Here’s some more from a trip to Nevada. The pictures with buildings are from a failed mining town called Candelaria. I can’t remember the name of the other ghost town but there wasn’t much left besides a nifty wall, stumps, and debris. It was insanely beautiful out there in Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevada has the BEST ghost towns can confirm. Did you ever hit up Tuscarora? Or ever see "Thunder mountain" off the I-80?

Also just remembered when I was hiking the Ruby Dome a few years ago there was a ghost town up in lamoille canyon, also if you can ever dig up the old 4chan post there was an abandoned mine that someone saw a "Skinwalker" at pretty creepy tourist destination. I think you can still dig up the map of it somewhere. Nevada is a very weird place


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Apr 13, 2019)

dunbrine47 said:


> Giving this a bump by linking another dead mall channel I've been watching:


My Dad met his ex wife at his first job at that mall.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Apr 13, 2019)

I like these places because they are not only a "living" snapshot in time but also it's the closest thing to a dystopian future without an actual apocalypse.


----------



## EH 110 (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been watching Dan Bell for years, but Retail Archaeology is my favorite guy on YouTube.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 13, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> I was on vacation at the Hard Rock Hotel in the DR. I looked down the beach, and I noticed a big resort in the distance. I walked down the beach to get a closer look(warning- it's a death slog of many miles walking in sand like oatmeal). What I came upon...
> 
> View attachment 649456View attachment 649459
> 
> ...



Thread's not active and stuff, but why has no one asked for those pictures? This sounds really cool.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Apr 13, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Nevada has the BEST ghost towns can confirm. Did you ever hit up Tuscarora? Or ever see "Thunder mountain" off the I-80?
> 
> Also just remembered when I was hiking the Ruby Dome a few years ago there was a ghost town up in lamoille canyon, also if you can ever dig up the old 4chan post there was an abandoned mine that someone saw a "Skinwalker" at pretty creepy tourist destination. I think you can still dig up the map of it somewhere. Nevada is a very weird place



I don’t remember half the places I explored there but they were all within four hours of Hawthorne. I did tons of hiking and couldn’t figure out why I was so damned winded in certain areas before it kicked in that I was in really high elevations. 

I was shown an old mine while searching for rocks and man oh man I bailed out on exploring that. Living out there requires a certain level of insanity and people are really touchy about their claims. I didn’t need to disappear in those mountains. 

One super cool thing was meeting a former world champion donkey team racer. He’d sold his team, bought a junk shop in the middle of nowhere Nevada, and retired. I chatted with him for quite a while and bought a couple old knives out of his shop. Nevada was amazing.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 13, 2019)

You guys might like Chosen Won.
He drives around the Detroit area and talks about the town.









						More People Got Killed Here Than Afganistan
					






					youtu.be
				











						Delray. Detroit, Michigan
					

The more interesting area in Detroit.




					youtu.be


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Apr 14, 2019)

snuffleupagus said:


> I don’t remember half the places I explored there but they were all within four hours of Hawthorne. I did tons of hiking and couldn’t figure out why I was so damned winded in certain areas before it kicked in that I was in really high elevations.
> 
> I was shown an old mine while searching for rocks and man oh man I bailed out on exploring that. Living out there requires a certain level of insanity and people are really touchy about their claims. I didn’t need to disappear in those mountains.
> 
> One super cool thing was meeting a former world champion donkey team racer. He’d sold his team, bought a junk shop in the middle of nowhere Nevada, and retired. I chatted with him for quite a while and bought a couple old knives out of his shop. Nevada was amazing.



Some real incredible spots out there but you're right people are very touchy about property. I still visit friends out there we go out and mess around from time to time have definitely had some shots popped off in our direction from wandering too close to someone's unmarked patch of dirt. It's a lawless wasteland in 90% of the desert. But I think that's what gives it it's charm


----------



## Wasted Potential (Apr 14, 2019)

Never had the inclination to urbex myself but have enjoyed jonrev's channel on YouTube. He doesn't post often, but his videos on the now demolished Dixie Square Mall are worth a watch. 






He also does decent write-ups on his website (https://jonrev.com/) about various abandoned locations. The ones on the long closed Northridge Mall were interesting if you like read about dead malls.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 14, 2019)

I've definitely done some transit tunnels, but things are really changing with gentrification for explorers & artists. Not always for the better. 

What tears me up is that some more well known tunnels - really out of the way places, unseen by 99% of folks and laced up with beautiful pieces from end to end - are being painted over by cities. All grey, scorched earth policy. Decades of mind blowing pieces hidden in places where a genuine dialog between different artists had existed for years, it's now all grey. Those who followed this part of Hip Hop used to walk these tunnels and see the evolution & history of graffiti style just laid bare. You could see a piece and tell by the styles & name what era it was from or who'd been in this tunnel. Over the course of miles, you could trace the growth of one individual artist over many visits to the underground.

I guess a lot of it is an attractive nuisance? Those paintings are a big draw, people can & do get get themselves bodied down there.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 7, 2019)

I skimmed this thread so if this has already been posted, my apologies, if it has been.  It appears that Dan and Will had a huge falling out. Just found out about it today.  I found a vid on Youtube and Rick explained the whole thing. Essentially Will got a girlfriend (who was a fan no less, how very Onision of him) and now she runs the show.  He works, she stays at home and tries hard to be vampire/goth.  

So the story about Will having other projects being the reason why he no longer appears on ADR was not true.  Dan fired him. I guess this woman went all Yoko Ono on Dan and Rick and was making nasty comments online about them and essentially stirring up a lot of cow dung.  She would also verbally accost other fans who showed Will any attention (like posting he had a nice hair cut, that kind of stuff). So Dan had enough and fired Will.  

It's too bad. This has happened before to Will, he gets involved with these psycho chics who go after anyone, online, who dares give their man the time of day.  His previous girlfriend was like this too. I remember seeing him tweet and apology to his friends about the nasty stuff his ex said to and about them.  Will knows how to pick them.


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 7, 2019)

I guess that explains the livestream a few weeks ago where Dan looked like a chainsmoking hobo reject.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 7, 2019)

dunbrine47 said:


> I guess that explains the livestream a few weeks ago where Dan looked like a chainsmoking hobo reject.


Well, there's that and the fact that he and his husband just broke up.


----------



## Recoil (May 7, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Pretty interesting site that slipped my mind until today:
> 
> https://rusue.com/cemetery-of-soviet-computers/
> 
> ...


Such an amazing urbex find.





On that fallout tip.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 7, 2019)

One of my favorites (2nd to Dan Bell) are R and K All Day.  They visit some really interesting places.  And their photography is amazing.  

Speaking of Dan Bell, Jake and Brendan, from ADR have an interesting video up of a house that has been explored by a number of urban explorers but for once there is a bit of a back story and they found cassette tapes in the house. Jake had a live stream the other day where he played some of the tapes.  They were recorded by a gentleman who may or may not have been exceptional. He lived at the house until his mother died in 1997.  There were also very disturbing photos in the house of mutilated animals.  If you read the comments and view the video you'll get the gist of it.

There is a link at the bottom of the video to the live stream.  









						Lost In Time - Terrifying ABANDONED Home
					

Join us on this very special exploration as we enter a home with a dark and twisted history. I take a tour though this terrifying family farm house and even ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (May 8, 2019)

Curious if anyone knows about the random prohibition tunnels under Asheville N.C. I've looked up on it but could only find some local news pieces about it,  can't find much in the way of substance.  Something of an urban legend in Asheville but I've heard people say they are very real. Apparently parts of the tunnel systems are boarded up and blocked but some are still very much accessable the main issue is that it links to a bunch of basements of businesses and buildings around Asheville so authorities don't want people knowing where they are


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 23, 2020)

Unfortunately I came in as it ended and the stream is private but Rob from RNK All Day is in the clink. I don't know how deep the shit he is in.
Edit:
Update stream. Came in late for this one also but currently he should be let out between Tue-Wed.




Edit 2:
Still no Rob, incident was mentioned in the channel's community tab. Archived: https://archive.md/Dx1yH


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 24, 2020)

The place where I live is like a giant prospering shopping center - no history or culture - so no abandoned places to explore.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 24, 2020)

JustStopDude said:


> This was in China. I think the locals call them "ants"


Lol @ chinks calling any subset of them "ants".

There's an abandoned GE plant 5-10 minutes from me that might be cool, but they've started clearing out some shit and it's likely alarmed. There used to be a company called Cleveland Trencher that had a plant in town that shut down in the late 90s. Developers started tearing it down around 2008 but the EPA came in because they were improperly ripping out asbestos plus there were a bunch of drums left behind that were never disposed of. Since then it's all been demolished and they've started digging up the foundations. Was a fairly big place.


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 28, 2020)

dunbrine47 said:


> Unfortunately I came in as it ended and the stream is private but Rob from RNK All Day is in the clink. I don't know how deep the shit he is in.
> Edit:
> Update stream. Came in late for this one also but currently he should be let out between Tue-Wed.
> 
> ...


Ok he's out.




The Tl;DR is that while getting his name run by police (down in Florida) he got taken in for a (year oldish) warrant accusing him of damaging an abandoned property in New Jersey.
Mugshots:
https://archive.md/m153G
https://archive.md/E34jP
Edit 3:
I was rereading the comments and found out what the original incident was. There is a derelict WW2 submarine ( USS Ling ) that was used as a museum outside NYC. Flooding, damage and stolen artifacts were alleged to the group Rob was with when he visited the sub in Summer of 2018.
Archives:
(News Articles)
https://archive.md/g6Txl
https://archive.md/Tf941
(Rob's Tweets)
https://archive.md/s75Ru
https://archive.md/wf4Tz
(Discussion of incident Page 1-6)
https://archive.md/kK2iQ
https://archive.md/XWXRd
https://archive.md/rKWjl
https://archive.md/fYV7m
https://archive.md/tQgkJ
https://archive.md/JMUzu
Rob returning back to Jersey to settle this matter once and for all. He should be turning himself in around Wed. If anybody is good with looking up court dockets let me know.
https://archive.md/JlqG8


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jun 3, 2020)

The last explore before Rob got bagged last month and footage of the arrest (11:00) with evidence/(facebook)testimony starting at 19:53 .
In other news he turned himself into Bergen County today and was released a few hours ago.
Here's the inmate record:


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 4, 2020)

>Hair Color: Completly Bald

You call the guy out on being bald and you don't even spell it right?


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jun 18, 2020)

Latest update on the RNK Jail/Court Saga
Tl ; DW/Points Discussed
. Video Court Conference
. Ownership of sub (nobody wants anything to do with it)
. Maintenance was difficult to do post Sandy
. The stolen memorial plaques that were later found (in the possession of somebody tied with the museum).
. Developer who owns property wants the sub and museum grounds gone.
. Group of Volunteers gain control of the sub and figure out where water was leaking in (torpedo hatch) disproving Rob and co's entry caused the flooding
. Ship is being prepped for transfer to museum association in Kentucky
. Nobody cared about the ship until Rob and co explored.
. Next Court Date is Aug 24th (Too bad that NJ dockets are not easily accessible like PA's are)


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 9, 2020)

Diesel said:


> You guys might like Chosen Won.
> He drives around the Detroit area and talks about the town.
> 
> 
> ...


His junky whore interviews are absolute kino.




Jamie has to be the cutest of age whore in the midwest. I just want to pay her $200 to let me stick it in her constipated pooper for 3 seconds and immediately coom and leave it in until it gets soft and then clean up the creampie residue that leaks out with baby wipes.
And his haters and their videos are some of the most exceptional content on youtube.
Plus he's slightly creepy in a very endearing way and drives a van and a  lot of the girls he talks to have turned up dead soon after he interviews them so he might actually be a serial killer.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Jul 10, 2020)

If these have been mentioned, again my apologies, but lately I've been watching a lot of Bros of Decay on YT. They are in Belgium, but they explore all over Europe and Japan.  The cool thing about these guys is they actually research and find out the back stories as to why the buildings they visit became abandoned.  

It's funny, in parts of Europe, the country or state or county, or whatever, provides the power to homes, so many of the homes they explore have still have electricity.  They are very informative. Granted, the head brother sometimes gets descriptions wrong of certain items in the home, because English isn't his first language.  But it's kind of cute.


----------

